# Home-made buzz-coil from points ignition for less than 3 bucks.



## popnrattle (Sep 28, 2018)

For my model engine i'm using 9.6V(3000milli-amp) rc battery for ignition. That 9.6V runs down fast. Couple of hours only. Gonna try to find a 12V rechargeable or greater to increase time between charging. I use my 18V drill battery for my 6HP Stover. That set-up, as you'll see throws a monster spark. Cheap relay switch is the key component. Later, RT.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 29, 2018)

One of these lithium batteries will give you a longer run time and are rechargeable.

https://www.banggood.com/DC-12V-800...k-p-969148.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## popnrattle (Sep 30, 2018)

RM-MN said:


> One of these lithium batteries will give you a longer run time and are rechargeable.
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/DC-12V-800...k-p-969148.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN


thanks for the link. Later, RT.


----------



## RM-MN (Oct 1, 2018)

popnrattle said:


> thanks for the link. Later, RT.



I've found these lithium batteries just like what I posted on Ebay for only a few cents more.  That can cut the wait time if you choose a seller from near where you are and eliminate the wait for the slow boat from China.


----------



## Chiptosser (Oct 3, 2018)

PopNrattle

Greetings, Being your battery is a ni-cad, it is older and lost it's capacity. I know all of my ni-cad cells capacity is almost gone.
What are you using for a coil?  Is your 6 hp an throttler or HM?
If you are using a t-style coil, have you checked the adjustment with a amp meter?
I am using recycled cells from laptops, I have days of running time from this summer.  
And on a model engine, sideshaft, particular little beast, I have a coil built by an other model builder- RMC engines. 
As I have seen many other people us their power tool battery packs, Lithium- Ion very long lasting.


----------



## Chiptosser (Oct 3, 2018)

Sorry, I didn't notice  the video at first, I was just reading.


----------

